#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 關於毛龍

## 戀風

最近常常在想，怎樣才算是頭毛龍?
到底是有一點毛就算?還是要像我一樣全身都是毛才行呢?(偷偷附上自己的設定圖)

----------


## 漆黑之獸

俺覺得毛龍的定義主要還是要看當初設計的獸是怎麼設定的，因為俺是龍狼，身上有些許毛，可是俺並不是毛龍呦，俺身上的毛是因為狼的基因影響所以才有，而俺並不覺得俺是歸屬於毛龍那一塊，所以俺是覺得毛龍應該是指沒有其他因素的關係長毛的龍族，當然因為外在因素造成的毛髮並沒包含在內(例如改造或藥水的關係)，因為有可能是那個獸就是那樣設定的，總而言之主要是看設計的獸是怎麼設定的吧(自己看法)。

----------

